# Help! Any real estate lawyers out there?



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

So... tomorrow is Monday so I should be able to get in contact with more folks tomorrow and get hard answers and guidance, but I need to have conversation about it right now. 

Here's the situation... a constable left 6 letters and a notice for something that needed to be signed for at my door Friday while I was working. My teenage daughter came to the door and she normally opens mail for me and sorts it. She opened one of the envelopes, not noticing it wasn't addressed to me.. it was addressed (all of them) to the landlord/property manager. She was reading some of the paperwork so she knew which pile to sort it into and realized then that it wasn't for us. She called me and read it to me over the phone... apparently THIS HOUSE we've been renting for nearly a year is being SOLD on the courthouse steps in 2 weeks!!! 

We paid 3 months in advance along with a security deposit equal to one months rent, as well as $1,000 pet deposit (which is ludicrous because it was for our ONE dog) when we moved in.. and I have always paid my rent early, if not right on time to the tune of $2,500 per month! You can imagine my horror!!! This is my FIRST experience renting and I'm freaking out. I'm a single mother of 5 children and I thought this type of thing was ILLEGAL????? Are we going to be put out on the street? All the money I currently have would be sucked completely dry by a surprise new, new house deposits, reconnecting appliances, moving help, etc!! We literally don't have these resources right now budgeted, nowhere to go, no family, no backup house! I've been having severe anxiety all weekend. 

I called the landlord who was a real jerk... told me I was a "big girl" and I should understand things happen and that this is some of kind of error, that there's no mortgage on the house because they already own it... he is listed as a trustee for some foreign name on the paperwork.. whom he says he doesn't even know that person? He told me he's going to go Monday and "slap a retraining order on the constable" so he "can't do anything" and he told me I have right to privacy and if people come to the door asking to see the inside of the house I "don't have to let them in". What?!?!?!?!?! I told him I needed to see proof and documentation no later than Tuesday 5pm CST or he would be hearing from my attorney and the media. I called my real estate guy and he's going to be working the problem first thing in the morning... 

Help guys! I need your brains and experience to help me process all of this. What should I do??? I'm going to call the constable tomorrow, as well as the county to see if they will verify things for me.. (as if notice of scheduled sale isn't enough). The landlord is saying I'm an idiot and this is just some idiot clerk who made a paper mistake. I did some searching around and apparently this guy has been in and out of court with lenders, banks, and businesses for racketeering and corrupt corporate practices? He has had something to do with a US Soldier having his home foreclosed on while he was serving overseas? I have been too mind blown to understand most of the details I don't understand the legal jargon either. 

I just talked to him earlier this week about renewing the lease and he mentioned NOTHING to me! I guess, why would he if he is pocketing my money???? The letter states that the property is being levied and sold to satisfy a judgment brought against my landlord back in Feb 2016! Does that mean that Wells Fargo foreclosed back in 2016? Isn't it illegal to collect rent on a house a bank owns? I'm so lost and don't know how this all works. I'm trying to figure out what to do here. I have 5 children enrolled in schools here.. we have made friends in our community and our neighborhood. This is embarrassing! People are driving by looking at the property and I told my kids they can't be playing outside because I'm just so worried and freaked out by all of it. In a call last night, when I mentioned an attorney, the landlord blew up on me and yelled that he didn't "give a d*** about my inconvenience"! I told him there wasn't any need for further phone calls. 

Do I have any rights??????


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You were answered on another thread. We are hoping for an update.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

In Wv. If house is sold for back tax or mortgage forclose the buyer gets the tenets, junk whatever. So the new buyer may have to let you stay to the end of your lease


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Op 2018


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Op 2018


Maybe the landlord had an FHA loan.


----------

